# POR-15 Vs Hammerite



## philworrall

Can someone tell me what the major differences are between POR-15 and Hammerite paints. 

They both seem to do the same thing except one extracts loads more from your wallet. :doublesho


----------



## Rowan83

I think POR-15 has much better rust prevention power, but i might be wrong.


----------



## steveo3002

por15 is some pretty special stuff when used properly

it dries so hard you can bash it with a hammer , and no solvent will touch it

not suited for those that like sloppy prep


----------



## VIPER

POR-15 is undoubtably great stuff and they do some fantastic products in the range, but Hammerite sometimes gets a rough ride and unjustly slated imo. Used correctly and with the right prep it's decent paint. It wouldn't have lasted so long in the marketplace if it was as rubbish as some people make out (not necessarily on this site I might add, but on some car based forums it's got a poor rep).

However, as good as POR-15 is, I've been doing some research into ultra durable paints and the same one keeps coming up as beyond any criticism, and thats Epoxy Mastic 121; this stuff:-

http://www.rust.co.uk/epoxy-mastic.cfm

Never heard a bad word said about it and it's used extensively on vehicle restoration projects :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002

rust bullet is another to consider

and ive good results with bondaprime primer , if priming it first is an option


----------



## Paintguy

Following Vipers post, Hammerite bad reputation comes mainly from people expecting it do work miracles. Slap it on over flaking rust and expect it be an eternal cure. Nothing works like that I'm afraid, and a little elbow grease first works wonders  

I've used POR-15 on my 18 year old Pug 205 (after a good wire brush and prep with their Metal Ready product), and found it to be pretty good and has held back the corrosion admirably. Again, it also gets slated a lot, but then what product doesn't?

Epoxy primers are definitely the way to go in my opinion though, and I've also looked into the Epoxy Mastic mentioned above. It seems to fair very well indeed, and I may well be buying some for my next project.

Bilt Hamber Electrox looks to be a slightly different kind of product (more of a sacrificial one like a supercharged version of the old and much lamented Red Lead primers) , but very effective all the same.


----------



## Breezy

Por-15 is a great product and the only one i've used that actually works and with everything its all in the prep, I'm actually just about to by a 6 pack of the black small tins and wont need them all so will prob put a few in the for sale section.

i've found its great on tired rusty weel bolts too as its the only paint that doesnt come off when the wheel bolts are removed again.

its in a different league to hammerite


----------

